# Eheim 2028 Issue



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Sounds like the primer O-ring seal.
You can get them here.
http://www.atomicrice.com/

GL,


----------



## shanek (Oct 1, 2003)

Is it hard to replace this o-ring?


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

nope, very easy.


----------



## shanek (Oct 1, 2003)

I took apart the motor unit. The o-ring looks okay to me; not sure if it is a bit stretched. The pumping unit hasn't worked smoothly though. You push it down but it has a hard time coming up. Is this a symptom of a bad o-ring?


----------



## Mishmosh (Nov 27, 2003)

If your o-ring looks good (it is normal for it to fit loose): Re-lube the chamber/o-ring. Make sure your output does not have high afterload, ie. lot of attachments.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

I had the same problem with a leaking primer pump o-ring. Also with the primer button being sluggish. I bought a new o-ring from www.atomicrice.com (as Les has suggested) and replaced it using the directions on their website. It was very easy and corrected the problem. Just be sure to use sufficient lube & be careful to not pinch the o-ring when reinstalling the primer button.

On a side note, I no longer use the primer feature to avoid 'stressing' the o-ring for the future. I am not satisfied with the way the primer has ever worked and the only time I ever used it was when initially priming the intake/output hoses. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## shanek (Oct 1, 2003)

What type of lube should be used? I am ASSUMING it is a leaking primer pump o-ring but when I looked at it, it seemed okay. What else could the leak come from? The output connector loose/damaged?


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

Best way to find a leak is to turn it on and watch. Look everywhere, you'll eventually find it. 

If it's just the main o-ring, give it a good rub down, that works about 50% of the time for me, then lube it up with some vaseline. Then you're good to go.

And no, I didn't get that advice from pRon.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

The only way to see the primer o-ring is to disassemble the filter head. If you go to the suggested site, they have a nice tutorial on replacing the o-ring.

I use Eheim lube or silicone grease for plumbing fixtures. NOT silicone. I bought it at any home improvement/hardware store.


----------



## Araj (Oct 20, 2009)

Can anyone confirm that Atomic Rice is still in business? I've written 3 messages over the last 2 weeks using the online form to enquire about shipping to Switzerland (where I live) and have received no reply.


----------



## PDX-PLT (Feb 14, 2007)

You could try www.eheimparts.com


----------



## Araj (Oct 20, 2009)

Unfortunately Eheim don't sell these O-rings - they want you to send the filter in to repair.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Several years ago there was a group buy for that O-ring. They found a company that could make it. There may be some leftovers.:icon_ques


----------



## Araj (Oct 20, 2009)

No connection to Atomic Rice ?


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Araj said:


> No connection to Atomic Rice ?


Yes. Atomic Rice is the company.

These threads are the ones that I remember. You may of already seen them.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/39650-leaking-eheim-bad-eheim-customer-service.html

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/43083-eheim-priming-unit-o-ring-now.html


----------



## Araj (Oct 20, 2009)

Now we're full circle as Atomic Rice don't reply to my messages... :-(


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

It sure does. I'm sorry. 

Have you tried contacting them by phone or a postal letter?


----------



## Araj (Oct 20, 2009)

Unfortunately I can't find any way of contacting Atomic Rice other than the form I mentioned - they give no address or phone number on the site


----------



## MuddyWishkah (Oct 22, 2009)

Double check that your double-tap connectors don't have a hairline crack in them, trickling straight down into the filter head. Replaced 3 o-rings and bought a whole new 2026 before I realized it was just that.

HTH


----------



## fluff34567 (Nov 15, 2005)

araj.. where in CH are you? I am in basel and have a spare O-ring you can have for about 10 francs, it is from the original group buy organised by jamie lew, the rings have been kept in a dark, temperature and humidity controlled enviroment so are 100% perfect!

rob


----------



## Araj (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi Fluff

I live in Andelfingen, work in Zürich. I'd be most happy to get one off you. I'll PM you for more details


----------



## Araj (Oct 20, 2009)

> Double check that your double-tap connectors don't have a hairline crack in them


Yep, know that one - in fact the connector was leaking slightly but I've just replaced it so it must be the O-Ring - that's the only gasket I didn't change ;-)


----------



## Araj (Oct 20, 2009)

@ Fluff:

Did you get my PM ?


----------



## Araj (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello Fluff ???


----------

